# Madison County Buck



## DDD (Dec 10, 2019)

Probably the buck of a lifetime for me. I’m beyond happy with him. I’ve gotten a lot of pictures in the dead of night of him but 0 in the daytime. That all changed today. 

18 scoreable points. 10 point main frame.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 11, 2019)

Congrats on a great buck. Some crazy bases on that one. 
Good to see you posting.


----------



## Dub (Dec 11, 2019)

Awesome buck.  Congrats !!!!!!!

Glad you got him.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 11, 2019)

Great deer, Congratulations!


----------



## cohuttahunter (Dec 11, 2019)

That's a great buck, congratulations.


----------



## oops1 (Dec 11, 2019)

Mercy..that’s a hammer


----------



## HughW2 (Dec 11, 2019)

Awesome buck; love those gnarly bases!


----------



## Howard Roark (Dec 11, 2019)

I want to see some photos of trees he has rubbed or destroyed with those bases.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Dec 11, 2019)

sweet! Congrats!

I really don't think that buck is one day over 3 1/2 years old


----------



## Robert Orozco (Dec 11, 2019)

Congratulation Good job .


----------



## bany (Dec 11, 2019)

He’s a brute, congratulations!


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 11, 2019)

Congrats 3D! He's a beaut.


----------



## Triple C (Dec 11, 2019)

Great deer!  Looks like none of his lil' buddies wanted to mess with him during the rut as his rack looks perfectly intact.  No broken tines on that hoss of a buck.


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 11, 2019)

Good one.  Congratulations.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 11, 2019)

Heck yeah!!!!  Gorgeous heavy dark racked buck.  Congrats man!


----------



## ucfireman (Dec 11, 2019)

Heck of a deer, Congrats!


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 11, 2019)

Beautiful buck!  Congrats!


----------



## DDD (Dec 12, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> sweet! Congrats!
> 
> I really don't think that buck is one day over 3 1/2 years old


They pulled the jawbone and he’s 4.5  we thought 3 as well but Jawbone said 4.5-5


----------



## DDD (Dec 12, 2019)

Triple C said:


> Great deer!  Looks like none of his lil' buddies wanted to mess with him during the rut as his rack looks perfectly intact.  No broken tines on that hoss of a buck.


He had a small point on his left side that was broke off and a bunch of scars on his face.


----------



## DDD (Dec 12, 2019)

Jim Thompson said:


> Heck yeah!!!!  Gorgeous heavy dark racked buck.  Congrats man!


Thanks Jim!  Long time no “see”. ?


----------



## DDD (Dec 12, 2019)

Howard Roark said:


> I want to see some photos of trees he has rubbed or destroyed with those bases.


He had a bunch tree crumbs all over his rack. Outside and inside.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2019)

DDD said:


> Thanks Jim!  Long time no “see”. ?



You as well.  I swing by a few times a day, but almost always the deer and bow forums


----------



## uturn (Dec 14, 2019)

Fine Buck!

Love them dark rack dudes!

Congratulations


----------



## bloodiarrow68 (Dec 14, 2019)

I bet he was ruff on a tree.


----------



## antharper (Dec 16, 2019)

Congrats on a beautiful buck , buck of a lifetime for anyone !


----------



## Jason C (Dec 16, 2019)

Congrats that’s a fine Madison County buck....


----------



## Doe Dirt (Dec 18, 2019)

Man what a deer. I’d say you got the dominant buck in that area haha


----------



## BirdDawg (Dec 24, 2019)

Congrats!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 25, 2019)

Great buck, congrats.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Jan 22, 2020)

spurrs and racks said:


> sweet! Congrats!
> 
> I really don't think that buck is one day over 3 1/2 years old





Triple C said:


> Great deer!  Looks like none of his lil' buddies wanted to mess with him during the rut as his rack looks perfectly intact.  No broken tines on that hoss of a buck.





Jim Thompson said:


> Heck yeah!!!!  Gorgeous heavy dark racked buck.  Congrats man!





DDD said:


> They pulled the jawbone and he’s 4.5  we thought 3 as well but Jawbone said 4.5-5





uturn said:


> Fine Buck!
> 
> Love them dark rack dudes!
> 
> Congratulations





Doe Dirt said:


> Man what a deer. I’d say you got the dominant buck in that area haha


You don’t get base points until 4 1/2. You dont get chocolate racked until who knows,
You dont break massive points and
You did get a buck of a lifetime.
Congratulations!!!


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Jan 25, 2020)

That's one gnarly but beautiful buck. I'd definitely be returning to the same area looking for the one that roughed him up a little. Congratulations


----------



## Stickers (Feb 1, 2020)

Very nice. Congratulations


----------



## Seagravesems (Mar 12, 2020)

DDD said:


> Probably the buck of a lifetime for me. I’m beyond happy with him. I’ve gotten a lot of pictures in the dead of night of him but 0 in the daytime. That all changed today.
> 
> 18 scoreable points. 10 point main frame.


Nice buck!! Where at in Madison Co if you don't mind me asking?


----------

